# Erstellen von einem Betriebssystem



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab dieses Tutorial durchgelesen: http://www.tutorials.de/programming-tutorials/20706-ein-eigenes-kleines-betriebssystem.html

und weiß nicht wie ich das mit assembler machen soll 
wenn ich bei assembler das eingebe z.B.: mov ax, 1000h
und dann enter drücke, steht da: Der Befehl "mov" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.

was hab ich falsch gemacht****?   
Helft mir bitte!


----------



## sheel (20. Juli 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Wo hast du den Befehl denn eingegeben?
In die CMD?

Ganz falsch.
Du brauchst zuerst einmal ein Programm zum übersetzen von Asm-Dateien, zB. Nasm, Masm, Tasm...
Dann schreibst du die Befehle in eine txt-Datei und übersetzt die ganze Datei mit einem der genannten Programme ins Binäre.
Die Sache mit dem Booten wird dann im Tutorial sowieso erklärt.

Gruß

PS: Nasm wird übrigens auch im Tutorial erklärt. Genauer lesen!


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für diese schnelle antwort 
aber ich bin trotzdem verwirrt...
Ich hab Nasm rutergeladen  und das ist so ein schwarzes Kästchen (sag ich mal so).
Wie soll ich die text datei mit Nasm übersetzen?
Und wo wird das erklärt? Ich habs nähmlich nicht gefunden  .


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

obwohl... ich glaub ich habs kapiert... 
melde mich später nochmal


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

so... ich hab das alles in den text editor eingetragen und hab die datei als kernel.asm abgespeichert, aber was muss ich jetzt tun?


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

wie mache ich daraus ne Binärdatei und muss ich jetzt "nasm –f bin –o kernel.bin kernel.asm"
bei Nasm eingeben oder in der datei noch hinzufügen?


----------



## sheel (20. Juli 2011)

Halte dich bitte an die Netiquette.
Und nur, weil 10 Minuten keiner antwortet, brauchst du keine PNs verschicken.

Zum Thema: Warum liest du nicht einfach das Tutorial?
Diese Zeile gibst du in der CMD ein, in die du vorher die einzelnen Befehle schreiben wolltest.


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

ja sry... (muss bloß gleich weg und wollte das noch schnell fertig machen...)

ich habs gelesen und komme trotzdem nicht weiter
und ich habs in die CMD eingegeben aber dann steht da: 

nasm: fatal: unable to open input file 'kernel.asm'

deswegen frag ich doch...


----------



## sheel (20. Juli 2011)

Wechsel mit cd in das Verzeichnis, in dem die Datei liegt.


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

hat geklappt  danke  aber... könnte man denn die datei nicht gleich als "kernel._bin_" anstatt "kernel._asm_" speichern?


----------



## engelmarkus (20. Juli 2011)

Öffne doch mal die beiden Dateien, die du jetzt da hast, und vergleich den Inhalt... In der asm-Datei stehen die Anweisungen, die du eingegeben hast und in der bin-Datei steht das, was der Assembler daraus gemacht hat. Quelltext -> Assembler -> "Programm"


----------



## TheBadBoy (20. Juli 2011)

oh, stimmt ^^

so... ich habs endlich geschafft  
jetzt brauch ich nur noch funktionen aber das kann ich selber 
danke für deine hilfe 
und dir auch danke, engelmarkus


----------

